# Need a few words of encouragement, upcoming surgery.



## Eleanor54 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi all, pretty new to this forum but I'm feeling so alone at the moment, I have surgery booked for the 19th of October for a laparoscopic resection for around 5" of the small intestine due to a stricture. Im so so nervous for surgery and I can't relax at the moment, its stopping me sleeping and I feel like a mess.
When I saw my surgeon he said that as long as I maintain my weight or even ideally put some on then he will just reattach my bowel, I've managed to gain 3 pounds and I'm feeling well crohns wise but Im so nervous he's just going to go in and do what he wants, I would be so devastated to wake up with a stoma I'm only 21 and really think that I couldn't cope.
I'm also convinced that I've got a bowel to bladder fistula but my consultant doesn't seem to be concerned. Has anyone got any positive surgery stories to help me?

Sorry for the essay mega nervous and feeling lonely.


----------



## ronroush7 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi.  Everyone here supports you.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## ronroush7 (Oct 8, 2016)

I had surgery six years ago and it healed the obstruction.


----------



## Julia S (Oct 8, 2016)

I have a stricture in my mid-ileum that I might need surgery for in the future. My doctor told me that laparoscopic resection is a super easy surgery with very little down time. He told me in fact that one of his Crohns patients had a resection and was Crohns free for 20 years after that without any meds. I guess what I'm trying to say is that surgery, especially a simple laparoscopic resection, might actually be a godsend in some cases. 

Finally, 5 inches is not much at all and I am confident you will not wake up with a stoma. 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## ronroush7 (Oct 8, 2016)

My surgery was a resection and I didn't have a stoma.


----------



## Honey (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi Eleanor,  just a wee note to let you know I am thinking of you.  I understand as surgery is a concern, naturally, but trust your surgeon and what he discusses with you.  I hope you feel better soon and wish you well soon.  I haven't had surgery for Crohns but difficulties with meds side effects, so know how hard it can be.  Do not worry.   Love and prayers.
   :rosette1::getwell::rosette1:


----------



## jcashen87 (Oct 8, 2016)

I have a upcoming resection of my large intestine about 5 inches due to a scar tissue stricture and he said he will do it laparoscopic and I won't need a stoma either. I am nervous as I have never had surgery so I feel your pain. I am in so much pain at night and WHEN stool passes through my stricture though I will be happy not to deal with constant pain.

I am also confident you won't need a stoma especially since you gained weight like your surgeon said. Hoping full relief finds you


----------



## Justanothercp (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi Eleanor,
I had open bowel reaction 15 yrs ago, and did fine. I wish I hadn't waited so long to do it. I had almost about 28 cm removed. 
They always warn you about possibility of colostomy, they have to, but chances are very small in most cases. You'll do great. I believe in the power of positive thinking, think good/positive thoughts.


----------



## If* (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi there, it's pretty normal to be anxious of an upcoming surgery, so many questions run through the mind since it can be new territory. What I have found is try to pay attention to the 'self talk' you are experiencing. Whatever pain, discomfort, limits you are having is why the surgery is likely. Imagine being able to eat more easily, not having that pain. To try and regain your life to living much more fully. Once healed, it can be amazing and well worth the experience. You will look back on this with a sigh of relief that you did so very well. Breath as normally as you can, stress and even worry tends to make many breath shallow, causing the body/mind more stress. Tell yourself, you are going to be feeling so much better. If you feel yourself becoming scared, touch one hand to the other. This can help stop the mind from 'what if' bringing one back to right here right now, in the very moment. The 'what if's' can frighten and exhaust when negative thoughts enter. Sounds silly, but I hope this will help you a little. You can get through this 

Be well, God bless.


----------



## eleanor_rigby (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello, I had an emergency bowel resection as my ileum had perforated and an abscess had formed as a result. Before the surgery my surgeon was aware of the perforation and the abscess and still told me that 90% I would not need a stoma. He did open surgery and found that as well as the perforation and abscess, my bowel had stuck to my bladder, my abdominal wall and had moved my ovary out of place. He was able to sort it all out and I did not wake up with a stoma bag. There is no reason why you would. If my surgeon told me he was 90% sure I wouldn't need one, then your odds must be 99%. What my surgeon also said was that if he did need to fit one, it would only be temporary and I'm sure this would be the case for you too. Just to add as well, I weighed around 43kg when I was operated on at age 22 and I'm 5 foot 5. When I was discharged I was probably around 39 or 38kg. I cried when I saw myself in the mirror after discharge I looked like I had a severe eating disorder. I should be around 55kg but have never managed to get to 51kg.

Good luck you will feel amazing afterwards (once you are all healed).


----------



## DEmberton (Oct 10, 2016)

I was so fed up with being ill and frustrated with all the delays I couldn't wait for the surgery and be able to get on with life. The day was like Christmas morning for me.:dusty:

So think about the object of the exercise which is to be healthier.


----------



## jcashen87 (Oct 10, 2016)

DEmberton said:


> I was so fed up with being ill and frustrated with all the delays I couldn't wait for the surgery and be able to get on with life. The day was like Christmas morning for me.:dusty:
> 
> So think about the object of the exercise which is to be healthier.


This is how I am feeling now. I can't sleep at night because of the pain. The prednisone I'm on is keeping OTHER symptoms in check. The stricture that causes so much pain has not been helped though. I realize surgery is my only way now being this is scar tissue. I look forward to the relief and being able to sleep at night.


----------



## Eleanor54 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi all just to update you it's now the night before surgery, safe to say I am so nervous I want to cry haha! I have to go to the ward at 7am tomorrow and I'm trying to work my way through the glucose drinks they gave me at the moment. Will update after surgery.

Thanks for all the support


----------



## DEmberton (Oct 18, 2016)

Hang in there. Not long to go, and this time tomorrow you'll be well on the way to recovery. And you'll still have 22 and a half feet of small bowel, which is plenty by any measure.


----------



## ronroush7 (Oct 18, 2016)

Eleanor54 said:


> Hi all just to update you it's now the night before surgery, safe to say I am so nervous I want to cry haha! I have to go to the ward at 7am tomorrow and I'm trying to work my way through the glucose drinks they gave me at the moment. Will update after surgery.
> 
> Thanks for all the support


Prayers and support


----------



## Honey (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Eleanor,  I hope all goes well for you and you start to feel better soon.  Thinking of you and wishing you well.
Love and prayers.    
  :rosette1::lol::rosette1:


----------



## Tony H (Oct 18, 2016)

Eleanor54 said:


> Hi all just to update you it's now the night before surgery, safe to say I am so nervous I want to cry haha! I have to go to the ward at 7am tomorrow and I'm trying to work my way through the glucose drinks they gave me at the moment. Will update after surgery.
> 
> Thanks for all the support


best of luck tomorrow Eleanor , will be thinking and sending good thoughts your way in the morning.


----------



## RNGirl (Oct 19, 2016)

Eleanor54,

Praying for you tonight.  I know today was your surgery.  Sending good thoughts for healing and strength.  Hope your nurses are taking good care of you---take care Eleanor.


----------



## EmmaLou (Oct 27, 2016)

How did your op go? I hope you're recovering well.


----------



## RNGirl (Oct 27, 2016)

Eleanor54, hope you are recovering.  Give us an update when you feel up to it.  Get well soon.  Hope the best for you!


----------



## ronroush7 (Oct 29, 2016)

RNGirl said:


> Eleanor54, hope you are recovering.  Give us an update when you feel up to it.  Get well soon.  Hope the best for you!


Amen


----------



## Eleanor54 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi all thank you all so much for the support. My hospital stay was a little traumatic, I had key hole surgery but it was much worse than they thought when they got in there.. my bowel had actually wrapped round my bladder and pulled it out of place and while removing it the surgeon accidentally caught my bladder so when I woke up I had a blood clot the size of a tennis ball in there. Luckily I only needed 15-20cm removed still, no stoma thank god and Im feeling sooo much better now was 100% worth it!!


----------



## Honey (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Eleanor,  sorry you had a set back with your surgery , but glad you are now on the mend.  Get well soon. Let us know how you are doing.  
:rosette1::getwell::rosette1:


----------



## ronroush7 (Nov 5, 2016)

Amen


----------



## Tony H (Nov 5, 2016)

Eleanor54 said:


> Hi all thank you all so much for the support. My hospital stay was a little traumatic, I had key hole surgery but it was much worse than they thought when they got in there.. my bowel had actually wrapped round my bladder and pulled it out of place and while removing it the surgeon accidentally caught my bladder so when I woke up I had a blood clot the size of a tennis ball in there. Luckily I only needed 15-20cm removed still, no stoma thank god and Im feeling sooo much better now was 100% worth it!!


great to hear that your surgery was successful apart from the clot and that  you are feeling so much better :dusty: , hope your recovery goes as quickly ,

Tony


----------



## RNGirl (Nov 5, 2016)

So sorry for the complications.  Really glad you are doing ok and on the mend.  Take care!!!


----------



## DEmberton (Nov 6, 2016)

Glad to hear it went okay-ish. Shows there's always risks to surgery.


----------

